# Traffic violations, fines and black points



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

UAE listing for;
Traffic Violations
Fines
Black Points


http://www.gulfnewsonline.com/polopoly_fs/1.442163!menu/standard/file/traffic.pdf

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/t...fic-violations-fines-and-black-points-1.89741


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

146 - Opening left door of taxi - 100 - 3 - In presence

Really? What does this mean?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

It's good that there is such a fixed system though either I am confused or I read wrong that killing someone has less points and impound days than driving without number plates. Interesting....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This comes up every once in a while and I have looked at this list before. I am also sometimes confused in how they decided this point system as it seems quite off. 

Does anyone know anyone who has had their license actually suspended or revoked?


----------



## liqua (May 27, 2010)

w_man said:


> 146 - Opening left door of taxi - 100 - 3 - In presence
> 
> Really? What does this mean?


I am not yet in the UAE (2 weeks to go ) but I took that to mean that as they drive on the right then when the taxi parks up you would exit to the right to the pedestrian walkway - the exit to the left could mean you step out into oncoming traffic (hence why it's a traffic offence)

Could be wrong of course.

Liq.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

liqua said:


> I am not yet in the UAE (2 weeks to go ) but I took that to mean that as they drive on the right then when the taxi parks up you would exit to the right to the pedestrian walkway - the exit to the left could mean you step out into oncoming traffic (hence why it's a traffic offence)
> 
> Could be wrong of course.
> 
> Liq.


Fair enough (sort of common sense) but you lose 3 points off your license for that? I guess if you did something like that here, you'd MAYBE get a ticket but they couldn't possibly associate it with any points as you are not driving.

Anyhoo - that's a fun fact to keep in mind


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So driving the wrong way up a road is less dangerous than running away from a policeman?? Classic


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> This comes up every once in a while and I have looked at this list before. I am also sometimes confused in how they decided this point system as it seems quite off.
> 
> Does anyone know anyone who has had their license actually suspended or revoked?


I have a colleague at work who had her license suspended for 6 months. I don't really know the details about the case but during the time when it seemed fashionable to jump in front of cars, someone jumped out in front of her car on the AUH-DXB highway and it unfortunately proved fatal for that person. She was arrested and held, before being formally charged and taken to court (not sure which offence) and apart from the blood money, she also had her license suspended.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It will always amaze me to see a guy just start coming out from the middle of the highway on the road from dubai to abu dhabi. It happens all the time!!! I dont understand how this is not illegal in itself. :confused2:

If I should hit someone it would be terrible but it would be so unfair to have to pay blood money as they are coming out on a highway!!! 

And taxi's dump people off on the highway :confused2::confused2: Can they not take them up to the overpasses?????????


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Well its amazing what money can buy.... and that includes the reduction of your black points! You could eliminate upto 8 black points in a year for AED 800 and 4 lectures!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

When you get a fine you can go in and ask for a discount. Which would seem to defeat the purpose to really. Several friends have had their fines halved just for asking???!!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> Well its amazing what money can buy.... and that includes the reduction of your black points! You could eliminate upto 8 black points in a year for AED 800 and 4 lectures!


at least it's an official fee, not like in Russia... just put 500 USD in your passport and let police officer check it )))


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> When you get a fine you can go in and ask for a discount. Which would seem to defeat the purpose to really. Several friends have had their fines halved just for asking???!!!


Now there's memories ..... only I didn't realize that you could do that here "tongue in cheek" ...

So a mate and I were driving through Quram in Oman ... get pulled over by the wollappers for having a dirty car ... (he had a late model dark coloured Landrover) ... and he gets a fine .....

Off we go to the cop shop to pay the fine a few days later .... And you bargain for the fine .... got to be happy with that !


----------

